# [EVDL] For Sale- Atlanta- EVI DS-50 w/Avcon Connector, used in Honda & Ford Ranger



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] For Sale- Atlanta- EVI DS-50 w/Avcon Connector, used in Honda & Ford Ranger*

The DS-50 is the simple, yet dependable charge station for residential and
fleet applications. Just plug it in and walk away. While minimizing cost to
the user, the DS-50 remains a safe conductive vehicle interface. Features
include external charging and fault indicators, auto reclosure and restart,
and self diagnostic LEDs

Brand new in box has been in my basment and never installed. Bought the
charger but never got the car. leave message for more information.
Thanks

http://www.nabble.com/file/p20470481/ds50.jpg 

http://www.minit-charger.com/other/chargers/ds50.php Link to Brocure 

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/For-Sale--Atlanta---EVI-DS-50-w-Avcon-Connector%2C-used-in-Honda---Ford-Ranger-EV-tp20470481p20470481.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

